

Twelve Keys of Emotional Intelligence - german
http://zenhabits.net/2008/03/twelve-keys-of-emotional-intelligence/

======
smopburrito
all well and good concecptually, but i don't see how the blurb following each
emotionally intelligent noun is supposed to add much more to (or
parenthetically confuse?) the standard meaning of these words.

in some case these seem to be predominantly internally-motivated or
individualistic definitions/connotations of these terms and concepts. i
thought the term had more to do with people in relation to others...

1\. awareness- what about the effect of "individual emotions" on others? or
"awareness" of entirely non-emotional factors in a given situation.

2\. control- "resisting impulses and urges (delaying gratification)" To me
this sounds like "resisting impulses and urges (until it is no longer
necessary)" which is not necessarily "control". not that i'm sure "control" is
the rubric for this, but what about plain ignoring or avoiding impulses and
urges because they are simply that?

... and so on

in terms of offered definition, what is the difference b/w 5&6? creativity =
thinking outside the box, innovation = seeking out unconventional solutions to
problems... so if (seeking out unconventional solutions to problems) ==
(thinking outside the box), then i guess creativity = innovation, but then why
are there 12 keys and not 11?

i don't want to shred this, i respect all of the terms and concepts alluded to
in the post and am glad people care, but "keys to emotional intelligence"?

if you can agree that there is such a thing as emotional intelligence, i think
you'd agree that there are no 5, 10, 12... "keys" to such a thing.

